# Nang



## Inglip

I was wondering about the word 'nang.' I have a grammar book that explains 'nang' to mean indefinate past tense 'when' example: Nang maliit ako, may aso ako. (When I was small I had a dog.)

However, I have been reading a pure tagalog learning book (for kids haha ) and it has a couple sentences in it that don't seem to use 'nang' in the same way.

The sentence is: 'Pagkatapos gamitin ang sipilyo sa ngipin, hugasan at linisin nang hindi ito ipisin.

Not sure how to translate the end of that sentence and the following example from the same page in my book:
Mga gamit sa paaralan lagi mo ring pag-ingantan, nang ang mga ito'y magamit maraming araw at saglit.

Any help with 'nang' is appriciated.


----------



## mataripis

In your sample sentences ,"Nang" is translated as  " In order that"/ so that.  1.) pagkatapos gamitin ang sepilyo, hugasan at panatilihin itong malinis nang/upang huwag ipisin.( After using the toothbrush, wash it and keep it clean so that cockroaches will be discouraged from it.) 2.) Mga kagamitang pampaaralan ay ingatan palagi nang muli itong magamit sa mahabang panahon.(proper use of any school facilities must be observed in order that they will be kept useful for the next school years to come)


----------



## Inglip

Thanks. So it has two completely different meanings?

Nang it that context is the same as kaya?


----------



## mataripis

Nang in this context is equivalent to 1.) Upang   2.) Para.    here is your n0.1 sample 1.) Panatilihing malinis ang sipilyo(panghiso) _para/upang_ wag ipisin.


----------



## Inglip

Ok thanks. So whats the difference between Nang, Upang and Para?

Also, I have this sentece in the same book: 'Hawakan ang aklat at kuwaderno nang malinis ang kamay'  - Which following your translation would be:_ Handle books and notebooks *so that/in order that *clean hands._

Which doesnt make sense, 'nang' in this example would seem to mean 'with' Handle books with clean hands. 

Is that right?


----------



## DotterKat

You are correct in saying that _Hawakan ang aklat at kuwaderno nang malinis ang kamay _does not make sense for the simple reason that it is an incorrect sentence.

The correct construction is _Hawakan ang aklat at kuwaderno ng malinis na kamay_ (Handle the book and notebook with a clean hand) or even better _Hawakan ang aklat at kuwaderno ng mga malinis na kamay_ (Handle the book and notebook with clean hands).


----------



## Castrophony

From www (dot) pilipino-express (dot) com/history-a-culture/in-other-words/352-nang-or-ng-the-long-and-the-short-of-it (dot) html  (sorry, the forum software prevents me from posting the appropriate URL) :

The author, poet, critic and national artist, Virgilio Almario boiled all the rules down to these five cases in one of his articles on language in a 1992 edition of _Diyaryo Filipino_.

Use the long _nang_ in the following situations:

1. When _nang_ means the same thing as _noong_ –
_Umaga nang barilin si Rizal.
 Nang umagang iyon ay nagkasakit si Pedro.
_
2. When _nang_ means the same thing as _upang_ and _para_ –
_Sa mga Espanyol, dapat barilin si Rizal nang matakot ang mga Filipino.
 Dapat dalhin si Pedro sa ospital nang magamot.
_
3. When _na_ and _ng_ are combined –
_Sa mga Filipino, sobra nang lupit ng mga Espanyol.
 Sobra nang hirap ang inabot ni Pedro.
_
4. When _nang_ describes how something is done or to what extent –
_Binaril si Rizal nang patalikod.
 Namayat nang todo si Pedro dahil sa sakit.
_
5. When _nang_ is a ligature that joins a repeated word –
_Barilin man nang barilin si Rizal ay hindi siya mamamatay.
 Ginamot nang ginamot si Pedro para gumaling._


----------



## turkjey5

mataripis said:


> 2.) Mga kagamitang pampaaralan ay ingatan palagi nang muli itong magamit sa mahabang panahon.(proper use of any school facilities must be observed in order that they will be kept useful for the next school years to come)


What does the prefix "pam" mean in pampaaralan?
thanks


----------



## Cake.

@turkjey5

_Pam_ is another form of the prefix _pang_ which means "for". I'm not a linguist but I consider _pam _archaic and I actually never hear that in practice although strictly speaking, while _pangpaaralan _works for most uses, _pampaaralan_ is probably the correct and proper term. I only know a few words where the proper prefix is _pam_ but either way, _pang_ is what I see used in everyday conversation. 

Unless you're going to write a book in Filipino, you shouldn't be too worried.


----------



## ppsantos

"Pam" is a prefix to be used when the following word (root) begins with either letter "b" or "p". For example, pambata or pampaaralan.  There are also equivalent prefixes "pan" and "pang".  I cannot remember exactly when "pan" and "pang" are used. I think "pan" is used when the following letter is L, as in panlaban, for 'smoother' diction.  I learned this some 30 yrs ago in elementary.


----------

